# Purple Box Elder



## longbeard (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a piece of clear Box Elder that i received from Greg (oregonburls) from a previous trade. I turned it to final size, then applied the dye as the blank was spinning on slow speed. Has 5 to 8 coats of ca, wet sanded thru 6 of the 9 MM pads then polished up with Novus #3 then #2. The hardware is from Smitty's Penworks, Gold Ti/Blk Chrome twist sierra.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 19, 2014)

Great looking dye job on that one.
Looks great on the Sierra gold components.
Well done.

Les


----------



## longbeard (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Les. I actually was messing around with acetone cleaning something. Had some left in my cup so i added some blue paint and stuck a piece of poplar in it and the poplar soak it up like a sponge. The acetone evaporated leaving a really nice blue dyed piece. But, thats not how i done this piece. I had some alcohol dye so i figured why not try that directly on the blank as it was spining with a rag under the blank rubbing it in.

I have'nt posted anything for awhile cause i had a "lumbar fusion" about 8 weeks ago. And yes, i have ex-ray pics to prove it.  I'm worth more now, i have titanium in my back 
Harry


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 19, 2014)

That is a great looking pen! I really like the color of the box elder with the hardware. Nice job!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 21, 2014)

The color really works with the hardware. Nice job. What kind of dye did you use? Love Smittys too...


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 21, 2014)

Harry I've seen this somewhere before ;) as usual very classy... Would have been real nice on that clicker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2014)

longbeard said:


> Thanks Les. I actually was messing around with acetone cleaning something. Had some left in my cup so i added some blue paint and stuck a piece of poplar in it and the poplar soak it up like a sponge. The acetone evaporated leaving a really nice blue dyed piece. But, thats not how i done this piece. I had some alcohol dye so i figured why not try that directly on the blank as it was spining with a rag under the blank rubbing it in.
> 
> I have'nt posted anything for awhile cause i had a "lumbar fusion" about 8 weeks ago. And yes, i have ex-ray pics to prove it.  I'm worth more now, i have titanium in my back
> Harry


That's a great pen Harry! and welcome to the club, I had a lumbar fusion too. I had it in 2000 and don't regret it, my back has never went out since, just gets a little stiff if I overdo it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks guys.
Barry, i had no cartilage between my L5 and S1 disks reason i had it done. Few more years without it and hard to tell how bad i would of been. If i bent over, i had to support myself by holding on to something to shove myself back upright.

As for the dye, ancient secret passed down from generations passed. You must pick a gallon bucket of raspberrys then....awww shoot, its just dye you can get at hobby lobby or any craft store. I know the name starts with an A, 3 bottles to a pack.

Harry


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 21, 2014)

I think you're ready for Mardi Gras!

Jacob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

